# NOC:2232 , ECA report doubt



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

I hold Diploma(3 years) and BE degree(3 years Lateral entry)in mechanical engineering.
My Bachelors is from deemed university in India.I have been working as Autocad draftsman since April 2011.So I'm planning to apply PR under FSWP for NOC:2232(Mechanical engineering technologists and technicians).

Which institution in Canada will assess Indian Engineering certificates? WES or any other institution? Do I need to get attested copy of mark sheets by controller of examination for only BE related documents or Diploma and SSLC as well ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you even tried using Google? The information is very easy to find with just the tiniest effort on your part.


----------



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Of course I did it. As per my understanding I can request it from WES and it would be better to get my diploma and Bachelors both assessed.

I have queried in this Forum to get suggestions from experts.


----------

